# REW number of filter



## damiUN (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello,
In REW, the number of filter is limited to 20.
Is it possible to increase the number of filters?
Thx


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Which filters are you talking about e.g. EQ for "Generic"

Not as far as i know, each EQ tab has its limits for each equalizer listed.

In theory you shouldn't need more than 20 EQ filters.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You shouldn't need more than a few filters for the subwoofer, plus a few filters for the main channels (if you equalize them manually). If more are needed, either your speakers have serious problems or you're over-equalizing. I'd suggest reading my "Minimal EQ" article.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dwightlf (Feb 9, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You shouldn't need more than a few filters for the subwoofer, plus a few filters for the main channels (if you equalize them manually). If more are needed, either your speakers have serious problems or you're over-equalizing. I'd suggest reading my "Minimal EQ" article.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I I was having trouble finding your EQ article with the search, can you attached a link?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Dwight,

My signature has a link to the article. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Ellisdj (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Wayne

I have been in cohorts with my cousin to do a Hard Knee House Curve.

In order to get it as close as I can I have had to use 9 filters.

Now I am using built in EQ within my processor which is a Meridian G61R - it appears to correspond / marry up to the Generic EQ on REW - however using the auto EQ on REW on generic it uses less but larger filters than I can apply through my processor eq.

So we have changed the eq from Generic to the same as you use for the Behringer and that uses smaller but more filters.

Does that sound like the correct thing to do?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey ellisdsj,

It’s hard to make a recommendation without seeing a graph. But when you say “to get it as close as I can,” that tells me you might be fretting too much about it and over equalizing. As I noted in the article, “small filters” typically aren’t readily audible, so there’s no reason to use them. Here’s a graph from my subwoofer; as you can see, the response trace isn’t all that tight with the Target Curve, but it sounds fine.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------

